# Google- IRRITABLE BOWEL SYNDROME, ABDOMINAL PAIN, GAS, BLOATING, DIARRHEA ... - Alternative Health Journal



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*IRRITABLE BOWEL SYNDROME, ABDOMINAL PAIN, GAS, BLOATING, DIARRHEA ...**Alternative Health Journal*â€œSymptom management for *irritable bowel syndrome*: a pilot randomized controlled trial of acupuncture/moxibustion,â€ Anastasi JK, McMahon DJ, et al, *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

